# 6.10 a t shirt



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys so this guy wanted me to make some R.I.P t shirts for his sister. He wants a 100 ts and the lowest i could go was 6.10 a t shirt. the t shirts where going to have the photo and screen printed letters on top and bottom he said he could get it cheaper somewhere else. What do you guys charge for something like this? am i to crazy? 

thanks


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

How many colors? What color shirt? There isn't enough information there to comment.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

headfirst said:


> How many colors? What color shirt? There isn't enough information there to comment.


white t shirts
1 color 
and heat transfer for the photo


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We would be at $8 each with DTG on a gildan 2000 if they are all the same.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

i work with delta apparel 5.2 oz so my prices where more then fair i think. people want free work i cant do that, i just said, bye bye


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree. Just as they wouldn't go to their job for free, neither should you. You know what you need to charge to make a profit so don't let someone else tell you what you should be getting paid. Different companies charge different prices for a reason. We don't all have the same overhead, we're not all in the same market. When someone tells me that they can get something for a ridiculously cheap price I always wonder why they are even calling me. Sometimes ill even say "wow you should use them at that price. Maybe you can give me their number too." 99% of the time they still place the order with me in the end. The truth about those underpriced printers more often than not, is that they are cheap for a reason. You get what you pay for. I offer a quality product that I stand behind and expect to be compensated fairly for it. I really don't feel like that is too much to ask. 
Best of luck to you


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

Red Leaf said:


> I agree. Just as they wouldn't go to their job for free, neither should you. You know what you need to charge to make a profit so don't let someone else tell you what you should be getting paid. Different companies charge different prices for a reason. We don't all have the same overhead, we're not all in the same market. When someone tells me that they can get something for a ridiculously cheap price I always wonder why they are even calling me. Sometimes ill even say "wow you should use them at that price. Maybe you can give me their number too." 99% of the time they still place the order with me in the end. The truth about those underpriced printers more often than not, is that they are cheap for a reason. You get what you pay for. I offer a quality product that I stand behind and expect to be compensated fairly for it. I really don't feel like that is too much to ask.
> Best of luck to you[/QUOTE
> 
> thats exactly what i was thinking, those t shirts are probably not going to come out so good lol but thanks and immah use that about them giving me the other peoples number lol but thanks again


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds reasonable. RIP shirts are normally something they need right now and the photo is garbage and will look that way no matter what you do to it so basically you have to price for a rush job and get the money up front on these.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes exactly the photos always looks like their dog dug it up out the back yard lol besides I'm only 20 and love what I do and a lot of times they think they can fool me, I don't like giving people bad quality t shirts I actually contacted a friend to see how the rip ts I made where holding up she said perfect from 2 years back


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Tell the if they can get them cheaper then go there I think your price was way to low.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

If they say they can get it cheaper, they can't if they could, they would already have gotten them.
my opinion.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I like "if I wasn't sure they were junk, I would want their number too." or simply "lemme know how that works out."

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

thats what ill just tell them when they try and set prices lol Im sure he wasnt paying for all of it himself either, so he was probably trying to make profit .


----------



## schoonover77 (Jul 4, 2010)

I sometimes wonder if customers are lying to me when they give a super low number, just trying to scare me into reducing the price. I regularly check the prices that my competitors charge, and a couple of times a month I have a customer say they are getting a price locally that is significantly lower than anyone really does charge.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

all i know is if i found something cheap i would not go looking around for cheaper. so yeah they try to lie


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Or they found the price online somewhere but want to do business with someone local. Even big stores have different prices for their own products online. People are dumb. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

People bull**** all the time with quotes,I would have said why are are you wasting time with me, better hurry up and place that order before the price goes up, and don't bother coming back here cause my price just went up..


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Forgot to add never kiss a fouls *** for work make them kiss yours to do it..


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

I find many people Google a price without understanding the way printing works. They see "custom t shirts $4.50ea" or whatever price they see, then they think well thats the price! They dont go further than that. So they go to their local screen printer and tell you thats what they can get it for. Well, I've found the phrase "good luck with that, we will be here if you need us" makes a customer think twice. Confidence in your work will sell your product. As soon as you start bidding on your prices, the customer already won.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

A very valid point there inkdrips...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

schoonover77 said:


> I sometimes wonder if customers are lying to me when they give a super low number, just trying to scare me into reducing the price. ...


99% of the time they are lying. The other 1% they are not telling the truth. 

Have them bring in a written quote with the details and then you will discuss prices, otherwise hit the road.


----------

